# Does 722 work with HDMI through HDMI switch HT receiver?



## pilam99 (Aug 15, 2003)

Apparently D* Hr20 and Cox receivers don't work properly when routed through an HDMI switching home theater receiver, like the Onkyo 604 and JVC RXD401, something with HDCP compliance. Does anyone have a 722 hooked up to a receiver via HDMI and then out to a TV via HDMI? If so, please let me know which receiver you're using. I want use HDMI to route the audio of my components and want to get a compatible reciver if one exists.

FYI, here's someone describing the JVC predicament, I found another describing the same thing with Onkyo and HR20.

http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receiver...ID=7&messageID=1907721&cval=1907721&tag=uolst

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mgs24 (Dec 7, 2002)

I run my 622 HDMI through my Denon AVR-4308ci receiver with no problems.
I would think the 722 would be the same.

Mike


----------



## jmora (Jul 10, 2007)

Like Mike, I don't have a 722 but I have been running one of my 622's with HDMI being switched through my Onkyo TX-SR705. As I understand the subtle differences between the 622 & 722, I would expect them to work the same in this regard. 

HDMI is my only A/V connection being used from my 622 to the Onkyo receiver. So I am (and have been) enjoying both video and audio through the HDMI connection being switched through the Onkyo.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I also use an SR705 with no problems with a VIP622.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

I use my VIP622 through my Sony STR-DG910 HDMI reciever with no problems


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

I run my VIP 722 HDMI through my Denon AVR-3806 @ 720p with no issues at all great PQ and fast switching. I also have optical connected from 722 to the Denon for certain Audio content that HDMI does not support.


----------



## pilam99 (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses! Sounds like it's not audio receiver specific and the 622/722's are simply HDCP compliant whereas the Cox and HR20's were not, maybe they've since had firmware updates...


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

bnwtrout said:


> I also have optical connected from 722 to the Denon for certain Audio content that HDMI does not support.


What content would this be?
Thanks


----------



## rubell (Apr 11, 2006)

I tried setting up a 412B JVC with the 722 with no luck. It seems the 412B was having trouble recognizing the HDMI signal from the 722 and would eventually recognize it after a long delay (10 seconds or so). If I change channels, same thing happens. I'm just going to go the switch route and see if that lets the 722 pass through. The 412B will handle my other components and 722 audio through Optical.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Arky said:


> What content would this be?
> Thanks


None, as far as I know. The HDMI connection passes full 5.1 Dolby. It also handles PCM just fine, if the broadcast isn't 5.1.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Is there a setup option in the 722 to indicate to output audio over HDMI or should it being doing that automatically in addition to outputting audio over digital optical? I didn't even know the 722 would output audio over HDMI, recently bought a Denon AVR-3808 receiver and connected both HDMI (for video) and optical (for audio) from the VIP722 to the Denon, didn't know the VIP722 would output audio over HDMI as I saw no mention of it in the VIP722 menus.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

The HDMI spec has audio over the HDMI. A digital video connection without audio is called DVI. There is no setting as if it didnt have audio on the HDMI it couldn't be called HDMI .


----------

